# February Pic of the Month



## harrigab

Thread now open for this month's comp, same rules as usual, 2 pics per member, pics to be taken within the calendar month


----------



## AcadianTornado

Alrighty, taken today... Grumpy cat? No! Grumpy Whistler!!


----------



## Laika

Finally had a chance to get out with the camera yesterday!


----------



## Andreak

My boy Finn hangin in the kitchen with me. He's four months old.


----------



## harrigab

here's Ruby on yesterdays walk, she couldn't resist a swim despite the cold weather


----------



## sniper john

Dash on a recent Snipe hunt.


----------



## Eddiemoto

I haven't been online much lately, but felt that I had to share this picture of Dudley.


----------



## R E McCraith

The working PUP never WINS - LOL


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> The working PUP never WINS - LOL


workers are always winners Ron  (imo)


----------



## trevor1000

Bacchus was not amused that he had to wait so long.
He waited like seconds.
His defiance was subtle yet effective.


----------



## texasred

R said:


> The working PUP never WINS - LOL


We know PIKE is handsome.
You and I need to up our camera skills.


----------



## R E McCraith

I've got my Muck Boots on - guess Pike & I - were never ment 4 Glitter Rock & Roll - LOL - the total 14in of snow - PIKE is in heaven !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

TR - we need 2 go hunt with Sniper John - all the pups can run with the Best - not the POINT - he has 2 teach us how 2 take GREAT Gun dog Pics !!!!! you & I S--k at it - you have NO excuse ! me as a male - would NEVER read the instruction manuel !!!! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## toadnmeme

This is Ripley. He'll be 1 next month


----------



## Canadian Expy

We spent the February long weekend down at the farm where I had planned to run the dogs over the 100 acres. Unfortunately, the 3 ft of snow we found on the ground when we got there made walking the property impossible (tougher on me than Aspen who can bound through anything like a deer!). Here are a couple photos from that weekend.


----------



## R E McCraith

CEx - why have a E- collar 2 control your pup ? when the snow controls the PUP - we know this ! LOL


----------



## Canadian Expy

R said:


> CEx - why have a E- collar 2 control your pup ? when the snow controls the PUP - we know this ! LOL


LOL I should have took video proof of how well 4 foot snow banks control the pup! 

After 3 solid days of bounding through that stuff, he was one tired pup (and so was his foster sister whose legs are significantly shorter!)

Picture below *not* an entry


----------



## einspänner

First pigeon at 3 yrs old. This boy was amazing to watch.


----------



## mdcrec

A Red Sweater for the Red Dragon (Cash Capone)


----------



## redbirddog

Max, a seven-month-old Golden Retriever an hour into our hike up in Briones. A very sweet and smart dog.

Bailey and Chloe showed him, over our two-hour hike, what being a hunting dog is about and also what both energy and stamina look like.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2015/02/hangin-with-big-dogs.html

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## organicthoughts

Playing in the woods


----------



## Darcy1311

organicthoughts said:


> Playing in the woods


 Thats gotta be picture of the year,never mind month...it's lovely


----------



## organicthoughts

Darcy1311 said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> Thats gotta be picture of the year,never mind month...it's lovely
Click to expand...

Thanks Darcy. The boys love of sticks shines through


----------



## tknafox2

What A Glorious day in Sunny, Windy Los Angeles
From the newly Snow topped Mountains to the crowded L.A Port... Fergy, Max & Pearl enjoying!


----------



## tknafox2

No.2


----------



## redbirddog

Three-year-old Tobi guarding over 4-day-old Owen.


----------



## mommaofalot

redbirddog said:


> Three-year-old Tobi guarding over 4-day-old Owen.


Is there an option for love this?!?! How stinking cute!!!


----------



## texasred

Voting is going to be tough this month.
Just when I think Man that's a awesome picture, someone posts another that's just as good.


----------



## lilyloo

My watchful workout partners.


----------



## einspänner

Scout has decided that the best way to avoid cold toes is to simply fly everywhere she goes.


----------



## OttosMama

The boys <3


----------

